# Shot a doe tonight...blood trail stops



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm just sick to my stomach right now. I shot a nice big doe tonight at about 12 yards at 5pm tonight. I used the 20 yard crosshair on my xbow and didn't aim lower so i am thinking it was high, but the bolt completely passed through her. I found a good amount of blood where she stopped and some places where it was consistent while walking, but then it just started becoming little droplets here and there. The blood was bright red. I see blood excellent as my father can't see red as he is color blind so he wasn't much help to me. I'm going out first light, but I just really hope that if she is down coyotes don't get to her. If anyone has any advice for me please let me know. Should I go to last spot of blood and just start making circles?


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Lots of times they aren't far. go back in the AM and obviously go back to the last spot. I like to scan around for the big white spot after every 10-20 yards unless I have a defined blood trail. I always back out if the trail gets light, bumping just adds to the stress for both of you


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

With my doe I shot this yr, had a pass through, decent blood for 15 yds. Then lost it, backed out, grabbed a beer with my buddy went back in he later. Found more 15 yds up then nothing. Stopped... We kept scanning an other buddy looped up ahead of us 120 yds an worked back. He Found her maybe 70-75 yds tops from where I shot here. Angle of my shot only blew out one lung.... But the G5 striker did its job. She was full of blood inside. 

Good luck looking in the am. 
Where do you feel you hit her? What broadhead 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mylife614 said:


> With my doe I shot this yr, had a pass through, decent blood for 15 yds. Then lost it, backed out, grabbed a beer with my buddy went back in he later. Found more 15 yds up then nothing. Stopped... We kept scanning an other buddy looped up ahead of us 120 yds an worked back. He Found her maybe 70-75 yds tops from where I shot here. Angle of my shot only blew out one lung.... But the G5 striker did its job.
> She was full of blood inside.
> 
> Good luck looking in the am.
> ...


That's what I was thinking as soon as you said "high hit". Once the blood volume in the body drops below a certain point, they don't "bleed out" anymore, but continue to bleed internally. First deer I ever arrowed was a liver hit. I heard her crash back in the thicket, but I got stuck in the stand by the other does she was with trying to pick their way by me. I didn't want to spook them past her and maybe get her on her feet again. Snuck out quietly and called a buddy to help. Blood trail ran out quick, maybe 20 yards, but we eventually found her stone dead about 4 hours after I shot her, about 65 yards. 

You have to chance the 'yotes, but I figure your best shot is to go back in the AM when you can really see. That night tracking can be tough, I don't care what kind of lights you have! I'd take some marking tape or a roll of toilet paper and mark the trail from the very beginning. That deer had it in mind to go somewhere, and that could help clue you in. Best of luck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

How long did you wait till you started trailing?
Do you think you pushed her?
How far did you trail her from POI to where you last saw blood?
Flat ground or hills?

Start where you last found blood. As *buckeyebowman* suggested take small pieces of toilet paper and start dropping it heading back to where you 1st shot. This will give you more of a visual route/path as to where she headed. When you go back to where you lost blood to the 1st piece of tp you put down, look back and get the path she was taking. Start looking straight ahead keeping in that path. If I didn't find anything within 30yds or so in that line I'd start back towards the line of tp carefully sweeping back and forth across the imaginary line 15-20ft each side of it. Remember to look for blood on taller weeds or sides of trees she may have leaned against.

Also keep in mind that unless pushed a wounded deer will usually not run up hill. Too, if there is water/pond close by check that out as well. 

She's only going to run as far as she feel she has to(unless pushed) and then bed down.

Good luck!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Mylife614 said:


> Good luck looking in the am.
> Where do you feel you hit her? What broadhead
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire





fastwater said:


> How long did you wait till you started trailing?
> Do you think you pushed her?
> How far did you trail her from POI to where you last saw blood?
> Flat ground or hills?
> ...


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I carry a trigger spray bottle filled with Hydrogen Peroxide. Spray it on the possible blood ground or any suspect blood rubs on vegetation and it will foam if there is blood. 

Aids in tracking. Plus the other advice already posted.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you have got some good advice but your own advice sometimes works. I have seen wounded deer make 90 degree turns just to throw you off there trail. do the tp thing while zig sagging forward looking for more blood or your deer. then try going in circles starting small and going wider. and the peroxide can be a big help. good luck and keep us posted.
sherman


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

Was in the same spot you were last year. Lost the blood trail, made circles from the last spot of blood, still could not find her. End up she was 10 feet in some brush from the furthest circle I made.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I grazed it. This morning found cut hair all white. Must have either been belly or brisket. The blood wasn't as much as I thought it was either. We did a grid and perimeter search for 3 hours. No sign. I hope she is living with the fact there was a clump white hair.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What color of blood was on the shaft.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

There was very little on the bolt and it was red but also a whitish color spread on it too.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

White was most likely fat. I only asked because you had said you hit it high last night in your post. Deer are tough animals and hopefully she will make it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just shot my xbow and field points dead on....shot broadheads and it is a good 10" low and 5" left ...


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> Just shot my xbow and field points dead on....shot broadheads and it is a good 10" low and 5" left ...


Are the broadheads a heavier grain? did you shoot the same size arrow?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

kayak1979 said:


> Just shot my xbow and field points dead on....shot broadheads and it is a good 10" low and 5" left ...


You need to shoot the broadheads and adjust your sights or scope for what you hunt with. I use an expandable broadhead in my crossbow, they come with practice points that are the same weight, dead on at 35 yds. Good thing about expandables, they fly like a field point till contact, then LOOKOUT !!!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Both are 100 grain the broadheads just fly that different. Bough new ones today called QAD that fly like field points...I am hitting bulls eye now.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I hit a small buck too high a couple of years ago. Probably just under the backbone. I didn't adjust for how close it was. It didn't leave much blood either and we never found it. We think that my dad ended up shooting it during gun season cause we found an old injury in that spot. 

I just checked my crossbow bolts with my broadheads and they were totally out of whack too! I had been practicing with some different bolts. I switched the broadhead to the other bolts and they still weren't accurate! The broadheads look like they're straight and undamaged, but they sure don't fly straight! Check that equipment before you head out!!!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

In my experience, broadheads NEVER fly like feild tips. Mechanicals are closer but I swore off them a long time ago. Spin test and shoot the arrows you hunt with and adjust your scope. You should still get good groups, if not something is wrong with your set up. I'm currently shooting Ramcats and the scope adjustment was minimal. Muzzies required 22 clicks up and 6 to the right. Shoot your heads before you hunt with them. A good quality arrow makes ALL the difference in the world too. I shoot Accuspines and Black Eagles.Jmho


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I now use the rage extremes and site in with the rage extreme practice tips. All my accuracy frustrations stopped when I went to that setup. I used to be all over the place using field points to site in broadheads. They just don't fly the same


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

rutnut245 said:


> . *Spin test *and shoot the arrows you hunt with and adjust your scope. .


Best advice given in this thread.

Unbalanced broadheads are 90% of crossbow broadhead accuracy problems. Always has been and always will be.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

just my 2 cents but....this happened to me years ago.went back the next day with a buddy.he looked up and saw buzzards.sure as heck,there she was done in and in high weeds.


----------

